# Can rats eat...



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Celery? I was eating some and Edd is begging, can I let him have some?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Yes celery is fine.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Celery? I was eating some and Edd is begging, can I let him have some?


:lol: Ed is begging.. I know the feeling Jason is constantly begging when he see's you eating.. :lol: he gets s close to them bars and gives me the saddest face.. :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Yes celery is fine.


Thankies hun, I will share then:001_smile:.



momentofmadness said:


> :lol: Ed is begging.. I know the feeling Jason is constantly begging when he see's you eating.. :lol: he gets s close to them bars and gives me the saddest face.. :lol:


They have perfected those eyes that say "please feed me, the others steal all my food"


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Thankies hun, I will share then:001_smile:.
> 
> They have perfected those eyes that say "please feed me, the others steal all my food"


:lol: I was at Asda this morn with me mate.. I was picking up some SP cheesecakes and trifles the one person things.. My mate turns and watches me, she then pipes up 'Hayley do you buy them for your Rats'? I burst out laughing.. She went 'you do dont you, my gawd' I laffed again.. I said 'NO' :lol: she said 'you do ive seen the empty cartons in the cages' :lol: I said 'nah I give em the left overs.. they love to lick the cartons'..  I dont think she believed me still :lol: She said them Rats are better fed than you.. :lol: 
When she is round.. She always gets Jason and Rhoddi out.. they give her a kiss..  she loves em.. She went from being quite scared to chatting to them as soon as she walks in the room.. :lol: Crazy..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I made some spagetti bolognaise at the weekend and bagged it up in individual portions, then I froze them and kept one portion out to eat that night.


















Yes youve guessed it, it was for the ratties .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I made some spagetti bolognaise at the weekend and bagged it up in individual portions, then I froze them and kept one portion out to eat that night.
> 
> Yes youve guessed it, it was for the ratties .


Haha Mine love spag bol..I always leave some for them in the pan.. then give em the pasta and the bol sauce.When its cooled.. . They go mad for it..


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep they can, and its not fattening at all!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> its not fattening at all!


Thats why I was munching on it


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

having not had rats other then holiday sitting them i didn't know you could feed them spagbol.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

miniloo said:


> having not had rats other then holiday sitting them i didn't know you could feed them spagbol.


I only put a tiny bit of meat in when I do it for the rats so its mostly tomatoes, herbs and pasta, its only a treat really, although they do get some food other than their mix every day, it is usually fruit/veg though.


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

are there anyother strange foods that you can give a rat?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

miniloo said:


> are there anyother strange foods that you can give a rat?


I know males shouldnt have citrus (I think it can cause tumours ), and they shouldnt have anything spicy really, Im sure there are more things, there are loads of rat experts on here so hopefully they will reply :001_smile:.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Safe fruit & veg list: Fancy Rats • View topic - A-Z of safe Fruits, Beans and Vegetables


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats why I was munching on it


For hoomans, its negative calories so you can eat and lose weight! Although I have to say, it tastes vile!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I cant stand the stringyness of celery but i do hope your Rattys enjoyed


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Yep they can, and its not fattening at all!


I read somewhere that you use more calories eating celery than you actually get from it..


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Rats will eat ALMOST everything that humans do. If it considered bad for humans, it is probably bad for rats too.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooh so if I sit all day and eat celery I dont have to go to the gym today, also how much celery will I have to eat to earn myself a huge bar of chocolate


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Ooooh so if I sit all day and eat celery I dont have to go to the gym today, also how much celery will I have to eat to earn myself a huge bar of chocolate


Hahaha. I don't think it quite works like that, but there might be some truth there. The only thing slimmer than me is a skeleton.


----------

